# Planet Farm ~ Norfolk



## Norfolkbloke (Sep 9, 2009)

Hurrah, I finally found me a nice little piece of rural dereliction!!

I discovered todays target while scanning google live maps and flash earth a while ago, decided today was going to be the day of my first visit...I was half anticipating finding it converted/in the process of being converted but was pleased to find the site in full transition from traditional rural farmstead to an uninhabited forgotten wreck. A small amount of googling indicates the building has been purchased by a property developer so at least it's not likely to be pulled down, though I'd imagine it would cost a pretty penny to restore the place to it's former glory.

The site consists of a group of three cottages, thatched and weatherboarded barn and E shape livestock housing. The building looked a bit rickerty so didn't venture any further than the groundfloor interior, I was on my own afterall!


NB


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 10, 2009)

Excellent work N.B.Thats a class Site, where is this?


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Sep 10, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Excellent work N.B.Thats a class Site, where is this?



Cheers Blackshuck, it is a pretty cool place. Been looking for something like this for ages with no success (not into urban sites!) so was pleased to find it, just wish it wasn't so dull and overcast with crap light on the day. May make a return visit if and when I get a better camera!!

Have PM'd you directions.

A couple more views....

NB


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 10, 2009)

That really is Class, I am loving it N.B. cheers for P.M!


----------



## wagg20 (Sep 10, 2009)

Never come across this one -you beat me to it!
like the window shot - will you tackle upstairs at some stage?
Is there any chance of you letting me know the location please.


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Sep 10, 2009)

wagg20 said:


> Never come across this one -you beat me to it!
> like the window shot - will you tackle upstairs at some stage?
> Is there any chance of you letting me know the location please.



Thanks wagg20

I wanted to take a good look upstairs but the flooring looked pretty risky, noted a large hole through to the upper floor from downstairs and the wooden beams/supports were rotten through so decided to play safe, the stair case looked as though it had seen better days also so didn't bother!!

Will PM you shortly

NB


----------



## manof2worlds (Sep 13, 2009)

I took a foolhardy trip up two flights of stiars here - they were ok as far it goes but once up on the landing, it was a kind of different story. The third flight that we found was not good at all, so they were left well alone. Of note is at the top of the first filght I went up, there was a door next to the stairwell that led up to the loft room - I badly wanted to go, but the state of the flooring above was very evidently bad and so that particular staircase was deemed to be a stairway to certain death.

The place has a magical quality to it as it has been left untouched, beautiful and completely natural urban decay. I've posted some of my pictures on another thread.


----------

